# Click and Buy Problem - Geheimfrage



## Hotgoblin (11. November 2009)

Hallo Leute 


Meien Mutter hat ein Problem mit Click an Buy.
(sie kennt sich damit nicth so gut aus deswegen erstelle ich heir ein Thread)

Sie hat ihre Geheimfrage vergessen und man msus diese immer eingeben wenn man
sich einloggt bzw muss man ja wenn man etwas kaufen möchte.


Kann man die Frage irgendwie zurücksetzten oder ändern?


Habe auf der Webseite unter Hilfe nur ein Video gefunden wie man sich regestriert
aber sosnt nichts udn auch keien telefonnumemr oder Ähnliches.


Weiß da Jemand was?


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Guck mal bei Kontakt oder so auf der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Company Info oder so.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. November 2009)

Hmm wenn ich auf Kontakt geeh kommt diese Seite:

http://clickandbuy.com/DE/de/company/kontakt.html


Ganz unten steht ne Email aber ob man da auch fragen kann bzw 
hat ne .com Endung ob die deutsch können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich auf Kontakt geeh kommt diese Seite:
> 
> http://clickandbuy.com/DE/de/company/kontakt.html
> 
> ...


Ja die KÖNNEN Deutsch.


----------

